# Grading and leveling a lawn prior to new lawn establishment



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Recently removed a couple trees that opened up my yard to pretty much full sun. Next year I plan to kill off the existing zoysia/st Augustine, level, and plant a modern zoysia or Bermuda.

I see a lot of posts on here about leveling an existing lawn with sand, or just filling in low spots prior to a Reno.

My lawn is very uneven and I would like to grade it properly prior to planting something I know does best mowing <1". Part of this includes removing a "hump" right in the middle.

If anyone knows of articles or posts on here about what tools, fill materials, techniques to use as well as timing prior to plugging or seeding it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Great info here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks Thomas,

That's one of the posts I was referring to that discusses minor leveling of an existing lawn. Maybe it discusses more, I did not look through every page?

I am talking about prior to establishment, where you have an opportunity to rework the topsoil, moving from high spots to low and ensuring proper drainage throughout.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

We are about to start a new house build and doing similar to you. I'm just following advice in that thread and leveling and grading best we can.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Chuckatuck89 said:


> Thanks Thomas,
> 
> That's one of the posts I was referring to that discusses minor leveling of an existing lawn. Maybe it discusses more, I did not look through every page?
> 
> I am talking about prior to establishment, where you have an opportunity to rework the topsoil, moving from high spots to low and ensuring proper drainage throughout.


Most people on here will recommend a Harley rake to work the ground level. Depending on your soil type some are ok with tilling some are not. From what I have read a Harley rake and a roller will do wonders to leveling your lawn and get it ready for seed.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would rent a harley rake to smooth the grade if you have humps. Sand alone will fill in low spots but you'll need some mechanical assistance for high spots.

The two best threads on using a harley rake IMO are @J_nick's Riviera Renovation thread and @Movingshrub's Renovation via Stolonizing TifTuf thread.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think square footage and obstacles are both considerations. Small area with a bunch of obstacles - dingo and Harley rake. Larger area with no obstacles, bobcat and Harley rake.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

With 5,000 sqft I'd definitely go with the dingo and Harley rake.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Sand is def not the recommended way to do it at that stage.. you'll get pockets of different kinds of soil structure and your turf will grow differently in sand. If it were me I would use a harley rake (or even a skidsteer bucket if you've got the feel for it) and rough grade the site... add in whatever amendments you want evenly over it (along with fertilizer/lime/etc) and then run that rake one more time to try to work it into the native soil. Hand rake the final grade (machine final grading causes too much compaction) and sod away. 
Last thought.. do consider "renting" a dingo with a skilled operator (ie a landscaper). You'll come out about the same as you would renting a dingo/trailer/fuel @ $350 day, and it'll take them half the time if not less. They already have all the equipment.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you all for the Input. I'm working with about 3000 sqft, a little less if I exclude the base of trees I plan to mulch.

From an old study for my septic drain field, it looks like I have sandy Loam. I live in coastal Virginia.

I did see a couple posts about using a Harley rake. I'm not exactly sure what that is, would it be the same thing as a "power rake"? I see A couple of those locally from rental places.

Also, when would I kill The existing zoysia and St Augustine? In my area, I don't really see full Greenup until close to the end of May. Do I really need to round up everything if I'm doing this much grading?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

They are the same thing, though some ppl call a dethatcher a power rake as well (which is probably what you're seeing at the rental store). A Harley power rake attaches to a dingo/skidsteer/tractor and can get down into the dirt vs just the thatch layer. It uses a rotating drum w/protruding nipples on it vs the tines a walk-behind power rake uses.

As for killing the existing turf.. if you don't want it to come back up kill it dead while you get the chance! The grading won't kill it.. if anything it'll give it some nice fluffed up dirt to grow back in.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I just noticed you mentioned planning on seeding zoysia or bermuda. For your small yard save yourself the trouble and sod it. It's $1000-2000 in material and you can install it in one day.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I killed everything, then graded, then watered twice a day for 2 weeks to promote weed growth, then killed again. You don't want those weeds coming up when you are watering in your seed or sod. I rented a dingo with a shovel for $225 a day and found out that grading and leveling is harder than it looks. Needed a tiller to break up compacted dirt so had to rent that too, another 50$. Ended up hiring a man with a tractor to finish for another $200. A guy with a Harley rake quoted me $450 to do it all in the begining and I thought he was out of his mind. So I spent $25 more than that, took off work a day and busted my tail in the 100 degree heat. Save yourself the time and hire a pro to do it. Dingos look fun, but ride one for a day and you will find out quickly that they are not at all!


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I killed everything, then graded, then watered twice a day for 2 weeks to promote weed growth, then killed again. You don't want those weeds coming up when you are watering in your seed or sod. I rented a dingo with a shovel for $225 a day and found out that grading and leveling is harder than it looks. Needed a tiller to break up compacted dirt so had to rent that too, another 50$. Ended up hiring a man with a tractor to finish for another $200. A guy with a Harley rake quoted me $450 to do it all in the begining and I thought he was out of his mind. So I spent $25 more than that, took off work a day and busted my tail in the 100 degree heat. Save yourself the time and hire a pro to do it. Dingos look fun, but ride one for a day and you will find out quickly that they are not at all!


I'm learning as I get older that's its worth it to hire a professional! Thanks for the input, I plan to go that route.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

corneliani said:


> I just noticed you mentioned planning on seeding zoysia or bermuda. For your small yard save yourself the trouble and sod it. It's $1000-2000 in material and you can install it in one day.


I am planning to stolonize as in Movingshrubs post. Hoping this will be closer to the $200-300 range for a high quality variety.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Now is your chance to sandcap the yard and grow turf on top, just like a golf course.


----------

